# RX78 - Shrimp Tank & Tips



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are my two 15 gal long tank set up

please visit my blog for all the pic and tips.

http://coolstuff604.blogspot.com/

(your welcome to send me the pic and short tips of your tank . so i can put on the blog , and as your wish your name can also be on the post)

thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

In the top picture, tank to the left, what is the center plant?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shrimp, nice blog!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

FLoating ball of shrimp is very cool !


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

TomC said:


> In the top picture, tank to the left, what is the center plant?


fissidens moss on charcoal bamboo


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the bright green plant in the middle of the tank on the right>>>>


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks look nice and clean good work!


----------



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> What is the bright green plant in the middle of the tank on the right>>>>


its Blyxa japonica


----------

